# Phoenix Rising Revelation



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Rev is in the kidding pen tonight!  Her ligs are starting to go and she's in the stuff her face phase lol

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

awwww look at her!! Hehe must keep this open and watch LOL


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like she's already well on her way!!   :O


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cant wait to see her kids!!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

looking very posty...wow..she's huge...i love it..


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL you must be up she is yelling again. onder: :book: still watching here hehe


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm watching her like a hawk..lol, she's appears to be beginning to stream now...


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL I am to Mink!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

i wish i could hear her...i woke up at least three times to check on her during the night....lord help, i'm worried about a goat on the other side of the country...lol...


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL better than me on the other side of the world


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone know when the left? Were there kids yet? Just retunning in.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

no, not exactly sure on the time, but there weren't any kids yet..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No kids yet, her ligs were back! :hair: So she's out for the day, will be back in tonight.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Those darn ligs that like to play games! :roll:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok miss Rev, I dont have to go any where today or do any thing let me watch you kid  :coffee2:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

ikr?? i watched the last one until my eyes absolutely couldn't stay open..seriously, i woke up two hours later and there were two cleaned up beautiful kids bouncing and nursing...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So how is Rev today. She was filling her face earlier but looks pretty content now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Rev is -> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

kids? boys girls?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She's laughing at me, no kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ok I figured you would have posted on FB if there were kids but then I saw the above post saying there were 2 healthy dried off kids and I got confused.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good to know that they can still keep an owner guessing that has kidded many many times.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

makes me feel a little better too..lol, i've been guessing for a while now, i'm glad she's got it narrowed down..she's not quite due yet..even though seems like she could pop any minute..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ligs gone, udder filling.  Put the straw down to give her a hint.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Who read this girl the "Code of Honor"?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat Luvr said:


> Who read this girl the "Code of Honor"?


Don't you know? Ashleys goats don't need to be read "The Does Code"....they know it by heart! :laugh:

Hope she goes soon Ashley! At least it's warm out now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Liz!!!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Now watch this. I have to go out so she will have the kids LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Liz -> :scratch: :GAAH: 

Yes, my goats have practically helped write the does code of honor. LOL I didn't think she was going to kid last night, but better safe than sorry LOL. I do think tonight or early morning.. bugger!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

she sure looks like she is miserable right now...thanks for putting the cam on so we can see..i love it..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Liz -> :scratch: :GAAH:
> 
> Yes, my goats have practically helped write the does code of honor. LOL I didn't think she was going to kid last night, but better safe than sorry LOL. I do think tonight or early morning.. bugger!


 :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Anything new?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope. LOL I love watching her when you must be up and about, she starts watching and yelling for you


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh and her bag has filled very nicely today


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, now I'm watching, lol. So, Ashley is there with her "birthing kit" it looks like. Maybe she's going to get down to business?!

No sound, I guess?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hard contractions now! :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm watching Ashley! Good luck! Prayers for an easy delivery!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I should so be in bed LOL


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like she just checked her..i NEED to know what the verdict is...Gahhhhh...we're pulling for you Ms Revolution!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, she went in, must be close.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Checked her, she's open 3-4 fingers, so soon, especially since I checked and stimulated her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

you're so awesome to keep us updated...


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

yay!!!! i saw it!!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

First ones out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it is so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

kid #2


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

what dose 2 fingers mean again? buck or doe? What was the first one? I missed it!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like there's a third in there..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so neat to be able to see this! Congrats! first was a boy - 1 finger, 2nd is a girl - 2 fingers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok thanks! I thought 2 was a doe but couldn't remember!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

so mad at hubby, missed it because of him. Congrats hun


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is she done? 

Looks like it! So adorable, now I'm in the mood again! Congrats Ashley.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say....


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

i think so too..she is a great momma!! those babies are too precious and nursing up a storm..no worries there..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, buck/doe twins. Buck needed a leg pulled forward and then he came out and doe pretty much popped out. LOL, well you guys saw her hit the floor! HELLO world. XD

SOOOO happy!!!!!! A nice easy, laid back kidding, whew. Now I get a couple months off. Thanks everyone for watching. 

Pics:
Buck coming with just a nose:








Buck with a leg forward once I fixed it: 








Buck out: 








Doe and buck and mom!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations Ashley, those babies are adorable. I'm glad it was an easy delivery too :hi5:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!! 
:stars: :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

So glad it was easy and they are all well, I managed to miss the doe kid coming by flipping to a different page for maybe 10 seconds.

Jan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Both will be for sale since Revelations udder is sooooo nice I'm keeping her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sooo cute! Congrats!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are adorable! And I was gonna say from the pics I really like her udder too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats !! :stars: Adorable!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Hehe went to the cam to look at them. Could only see Rev and one kid. HAHA the other one is in the feed tub


----------

